# V5 registration document lack of weights



## Cag (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got the V5 registration document for my new Chausson Motorhome, but no "mass in service" etc weights given. These are all filled in on my car log books. Has ther been a change? ie is this normal?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It all seems a bit hit and miss although I imagine there is a logical explanation. For your motorhome, the important one to have is the Revenue Weight. That is the only weight that is shown on mine. I've also looked at the other 5 x V5's for cars that we have in the family. Two show the mass in service and revenue weight, one the mass in service only and two nothing at all!


----------



## Cag (Oct 16, 2010)

many thanks - thats the sort of info I wanted


----------

